# just ordered a Windsor Wellington 3



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

this is the bike I will leave at my parents across the country from me....

for that reason, can't justify getting a basic specialized or trek bike....

that gravity x with the SRAM apex was extremely tempting


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

UPS made a shipping error and showed up at the wrong house

immediately put a Forte Pro SL saddle on (PB had it on sale)

pad on paint.... not good for braking


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a great bike for the price. I'd use that for a daily beater too... Should last you for a good while as a 'remote access' bike!

Enjoy!


----------



## preslove (Aug 15, 2012)

How do you like it so far? Was anything bent? Did either rim need truing?


----------

